# Lookin' for Love... or just Lunch



## themurrmaid (Aug 25, 2006)

I have been divorced for almost a year now and am definitely ready to get back "out there." The problem is my wacky food industry schedule. I'm off during the day when all the "normal" people are at work, I'm working when they're off (including weekends), and I get off work long after they've all gone to sleep. I'm not necessarily against dating someone else in the industry, but I hate feeling that it's my only option.

How do other people deal with this?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Can't really help you with the dating question (been 25 years) But I would like to comment on your flicker photos.Looks like you have a great deal of pastry arts talent.

Why not post in our welcome forum, tell us a bit about yourself.

Also, check out the pastry forums. Great discussions in which I'm sure you may enjoy.


----------



## marion (Aug 8, 2006)

Murrmaid,

I can certainly understand your frustration. But judging from your pics, several things seem rather obvious. You're attractive, vibrant, talented, and no doubt intelligent.

Patiences girl.... it will come. Stay positive, think smart and seize opprotunity.

Marion


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

I know exactly what you mean. I have been divorced for three years after a ten year marriage. And yes the biz was a big factor in our marriage failure. And everytime I start dating someone, she gets mad about my work schedule. They all think its great that I can cook and make fabulous meals for them,but they don't understand the dedication and time we have to put into our careers. I have heard this one many times, "Can't you get just this one Saturday night off?" or "Don't you get sick days or personal days off?" All I can say is hang in there and hopefully you will find the right one who will understand what it is you have to do.


----------

